# Want to be on a show on American Heroes Channel? Want make suggestions for it?



## TomTerrific (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello,

My name is Tom Bauer and I work for CMJ Productions and we're doing a documentary series about the possibility of nuclear war for Discovery to air on the American Heroes Channel. We think it's amazing that 70 years after nuclear bombs were first detonated the human race has not already immolated itself in a mushroom cloud. Most people think that means we're in the clear, but there are many who believe the risk is higher than most people think.

I'd like to hear from anyone who believes we're headed for some type of mutually assured nuclear destruction, and who would like to be on the show and share what you are doing to prep for it. I'd also like to hear from anyone who has any opinions about how we could do this one right. We're interested in a balanced but provocative show. This episode is on nuclear war, but we have other topics.

Our main interest is in showing someone who is preparing for nuclear war as an outcome, and comparing their viewpoint to someone in the past who, as an individual or part of a group of believers, believed in a past prophecy or prediction of nuclear war.

If you are a person who changed your belief, we are interested to know what you did when it didn't come true. Did your belief in it happening change? Perhaps you're ready to be convinced again, this time by facts. Because we will also be talking with scientists who may have a provocative message of their own for us.

People who believe in nuclear armageddon, and actually do something to prepare for it, are sometimes viewed as credulous believers, but the scientists and engineers we'll be talking with may surprise us by pointing out that the possibility of nuclear war might be much higher than most of us know.

If that's the case, then maybe prepping for survival really is the rational thing to do?

We're going to find out.

Please don't hesitate to let us know if you can help, and feel free to contact me at the number provided below, or email me at:

thomasbauer AT sympatico DOT ca

Please also feel free to pass this notice on to anyone you feel might be interested.

And if you have any suggestions on how to make this show really stand out, please let me know.

I am looking forward to learning more.

Thank you.

Tom Bauer
CMJ Productions II
Researcher • Recherchiste
Tel: 514-489-5499
Fax: 514-907-6154
CMJ Productions II Inc.
Tom Bauer | LinkedIn


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I look forward to the show. I think it is more dangerous now with rogue nations like North Korea and Iran either developing or testing actual devices. Terrorists are more likely to construct a dirty bomb and it seems like with help from one of the aforementioned can get their hands on the fissionable material to implement one. How do you prepare for such an event? Have a very isolated place away from the population centers to stay. 

I don't think MAD is a huge threat as there is little symmetry in the modern world. Russia and NATO hold the trump cards in the form of ICBMs. For now anyway.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

More of an issue of an emp taking out the power grid. Easy to do with a small missile on a container ship close to shore. Detonate a small nuclear device at the correct altitude and BINGO. No electric. No circuits. Takes years to restore.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> More of an issue of an emp taking out the power grid. Easy to do with a small missile on a container ship close to shore. Detonate a small nuclear device at the correct altitude and BINGO. No electric. No circuits. Takes years to restore.


I'm concerned about EMP be it man made or a sun event. As for your show many roads to go down with the story line and they have been told before. Development, scientists involved, actual deployment and maintenance over the years. I find quite a few things disturbing from the accidents involved such as a B-52 and KC-135 over Spain to the B-47 that dropped one just off Tybee Island Georgia that has never been found. I have read about virtually unguarded N sites in the old Soviet Union and who knows what was carted off those sites back then?

I'm a little surprised that a few more if not many more have been used over the years but I think that will likely change and probably soon!

Some of the movies out there are enough to scare the C out me! A few of the movies like "The Sum of all Fears", " By Dawn's Early Light", "Wargames" , And of course the classic " Dr Strangelove" . I remember way back when one of the early very popular video games was " Missile Command" and you had six cites to protect from incoming N Bombs.

I hope we don't see it in our lifetimes or ever but something I read from the Hopi Indians was the vision of the coming gourd shaped clouds!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

If there is to be a nuclear war, I think it would be started by rogue nations or terrorists like csi-tech said. Especially someone as jacked up as ole' Kimmy. I also see smaller bombs being used, like a suitcase bomb.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

My little sister Doris (who I think is mildly retarded) sometimes goes nuclear. Technically, it is not really nuclear, but that is what the whole family calls it. It usually happens after she eat Vienna sausages and drinks a couple gallons of Pabst Blue Ribbon. There is really not much you can do to prep for it other than to point her rear end out the back door because it really sneaks up on her. This is something the whole family has learned the hard way. Trust me, you do NOT want her pointed inward when the "event" occurs! You will be begging for a real nuclear armageddon when that happens!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Runs in the family? We have some issues too. Not explosive diarrhea, but issues none the less.


----------

